# IRVING CUSTOMS



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

ANY ONE HAVE THE NUMBER FOR CESAR AT IRVING CUSTOMS....IN IRVING,TX.?????


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

ANYONE?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10944323
> *ANYONE?
> *


HES IN CALI RIGHT NOW BUT HERES THE NUMBER. 972-513-3752


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TOMBRAIDER,IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AL QEAIDA IN TEXAS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 24 2008, 08:29 PM~10944349
> *TOMBRAIDER,IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT
> 
> 
> ...


nice to see your feature in the lowrider mag sal


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

THANKS!!!! YUH I SEEN TOMB RAIDER AT THE SHOP WHEN IT WAS GETTING PUT TOGETHER...TIGHT ASS SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 24 2008, 08:36 PM~10944413
> *nice to see your feature in the lowrider mag sal
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10944494
> *THANKS!!!! YUH I SEEN TOMB RAIDER AT THE SHOP WHEN IT WAS GETTING PUT TOGETHER...TIGHT ASS SHIT HOMIE!
> *


HEY MIGUEL HES BACK IF U WANNA GIVE HIM A CALL. WHAT UP BEN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LATE NIGHTS AT THE SHOP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE CREW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ERNIE HARD AT WORK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

FOR U TO ENVY
IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10950052
> *FOR U TO ENVY
> IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT
> 
> ...


ai te ba puto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4 y thttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqXTDmuxpNgambien cahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAYq_-hEioMnt forget this one


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> ai te ba puto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> ai te ba puto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

looking good koolaid


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP LOCOS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 29 2008, 06:57 AM~10973530
> *WHAT UP LOCOS
> *


not much you like the video or what,looks good que no


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 1 2008, 03:22 PM~10991193
> *not much you like the video or what,looks good que no
> *


sorry but thats the only video i got i had it for like 2 or 3 years its from heat wave you remember that was at 3 inchess from shory


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10991233
> *sorry but thats the only video i got i had it for like 2 or 3 years its from heat wave you remember that was at 3 inchess from shory
> *



YES SIR I REMEMBER IT. IT WAS AGOOD DAY THAT DAY WE HAD FUN.


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

wats up homies? lookin to get a hold of cesar,  thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-735-0502..

So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps.. 

We have Prestolite motors in stock $195.. Hit me up, I may have a Homie Styln special going on this week...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11835737
> *Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-735-0502..
> 
> So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps..
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA TO THE IC CLIKA. WHATS GOING DOWN SEE U YALL AT THE SHOP LATER. REMEMBER ITS CRUNCH TIME


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz can get the 175x70x14: If interested call me right away, there going fast.. With shipping cost there going for around $90 each... Price subject to change due to shipping cost.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We now have the all chrome prestolite motors in stock $120 ea.. 
We also have the prestolite plus dbl post..
Hankook 175x70x14 - 80 ea.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: Waz up John?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11899045
> *:thumbsup: Waz up John?
> *


Not much homie. how bout with you...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 11:39 PM~11914774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


team Irving Customz getting ready to take care of business at Torres Empire show.. So all you hoppers come swing what you bring.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hit me up if you looking for parts or some work done... We'll pick up out town cars at cost if needed... 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Were running a lot's of specials this month and holiday discounts. Hit me up for details..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

irving customz in oklahoma


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

savannah in the stroller and lil corina


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I GOT OVER $300,000 IN MY CAR BOY. THIS IS UR LAST TIME IN BOCKCHITO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:35 PM~12057981
> *I GOT OVER $300,000 IN MY CAR BOY. THIS IS UR LAST TIME IN BOCKCHITO.
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT BELIEVE THIS ASSHOLE SAID HE HAD 3 HUNDRED GS IN THAT VET.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What up I C crew,Cnt beleave we got kicked out of bockchito for gas hoppen,but fuck it, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 7 2008, 02:00 AM~12087967
> *What up I C crew,Cnt beleave we got kicked out of bockchito for gas hoppen,but fuck it, it was fun while it lasted.
> *



where the hell is that at ? bockchito


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 7 2008, 03:00 AM~12087967
> *What up I C crew,Cnt beleave we got kicked out of bockchito for gas hoppen,but fuck it, it was fun while it lasted.
> *


X2..   :loco:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Guess Team IC must be do'n something right if we got people from out of state com'n to try and serve us.... Win or loose we don't back down to no one.. Were ready to rep DFW/north Texas, so com'on out and support your homies from DFW.. :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir ,come on out and support the DFW and hopefully the other shops come out too , to represent D town


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tonite was a good nite out... Everyone who came out represented themselves well..
Lot's of good'ol fashion shit talking but no trouble... Majestic KC thx for coming out and to all those who came to watch... I'm sure Joe's Burgers was happy to see us back..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir it was a dam good nite,We had a shit load of fun.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

it was fun


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Before my car caught fire but I'm on my way back.. The fire broke my heart but NOT my spirit... Irving Customz Built..
This was 4 years ago, Rep'n North Texas & ULA in Tulsa.. I didn't go to hop but since the car that did go got boo'd and told to take it back to Texas, I had to pull up my 69 and show them I may lay frame but I can still pull up. I ain't scared to pull up, I may not win but I ain't getting punk out either... Cause I'm Homie Stlyn!!!  









The resurrection:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's up IC :nicoderm:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

IC built! Had it for a lil over 3 years with no problems!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

hey ceaser Here u go. i want the blue lagoon to do the same. LOL


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

That bitch is up their aint it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah now if we can get the blue lagoon to do that. :biggrin:


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

what's up I C CREW. I MADE IT TO FLORIDA EVERYTHING IS GOING AS PLANNED SO FAR.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Nov 27 2008, 12:39 PM~12275635
> *what's up I C CREW. I MADE IT TO FLORIDA EVERYTHING IS GOING AS PLANNED SO FAR.
> *


Hey sir hit me up I got a question to ask you? (972)513-3752


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:35 PM~12057981
> *I GOT OVER $300,000 IN MY CAR BOY. THIS IS UR LAST TIME IN BOCKCHITO.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: where


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah the blockshito....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 4 2008, 09:16 AM~12332528
> *I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 9 2008, 12:55 PM~12379501
> *OK GO TO
> 
> DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!
> *


So what's the deal on this?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

U out of the hospital yet homie john.Hope u feel better cause its time to cruise.Thiers gona be some action at the toy drive sir.Hoppin action that is.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 11 2008, 04:20 AM~12398188
> *U out of the hospital yet homie john.Hope u feel better cause its time to cruise.Thiers gona be some action at the toy drive sir.Hoppin action that is.
> *


Out of the hospital. Looks like I'll be in town for the toy drive, unable to leave until after my doc's app next week..


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

wass up there jhon. when are we expecting you? you already now cesar is hunting bamby but he'll be back tomorrow or the day after


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE IC CREW TO EVERYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:39 PM~11914774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeap was up theree fuckers this is theIRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ CREW IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FOR ALL THEM HATTERS THIS IS THE LAST FUCK THE WOIRLD ESE OF THE YEAR 2008!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:35 PM~12057981
> *I GOT OVER $300,000 IN MY CAR BOY. THIS IS UR LAST TIME IN BOCKCHITO.
> 
> 
> ...


WELL SHIT HAPPENDS SIR BUT ALL WE GOT TO SAY IS DDDDDDDDAAAAAA FFFFFFFFUUUUUCCCKKKKKKK EEEEEVVVVVEEEEERRRRRRRRR EVE EVE!!!!!!!! FO EEEEVVVVVEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST HOPP THEM BITCHES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:31 PM~12057941
> *irving customz in oklahoma
> 
> 
> ...


GGGATTT DAMN I HAD NOT SEEN THIS PICS BUT THIS BITCHES LOOK SEXY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up fuckers this the first DA FUCK EVER OF 2009


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 12:31 PM~12057941
> *irving customz in oklahoma
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be damm i never tought ill see my car on a trailer o well fuck it it was out of town


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 7 2009, 01:31 AM~12630265
> *was  up fuckers this the first  DA FUCK EVER OF 2009
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP MY NIGGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

NOW THIS WAS A CUSTOMER REQUEST


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 11 2009, 12:08 AM~12667598
> *NOW THIS WAS A CUSTOMER REQUEST
> 
> 
> ...


on the first two pictures customer ask for the rearend design and we made the arms to match


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

good morning people :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

There is our frame work
































































[/quote]


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

like that dont you


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 11 2009, 10:06 PM~12675706
> *like that dont you
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 13 2009, 09:10 AM~12690366
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

A half blind one arm high school cheerleader could do a better frame than that.Jus jokin it came out nice,Hopfully the customer is ready for it now that its done.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jan 14 2009, 01:47 AM~12699385
> *A half blind one arm high school cheerleader could do a better frame than that.Jus jokin it came out nice,Hopfully the customer is ready for it now that its done.
> *


My guess then, that would be Mike...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12709800
> *My guess then, that would be Mike...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i549.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid549.photobucket.com/albums/ii388/ernie_spiderman/Picture099.flv">
ther goes my good nigth wishes


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:0 what do yall think about this for a new hopper killing everybody 100 plus


----------



## rangerriddinon20s (Apr 14, 2007)

Wazzup IC crew? How's the Blue Lagoon coming along?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rangerriddinon20s_@Jan 16 2009, 08:44 PM~12728451
> *Wazzup IC crew? How's the Blue Lagoon coming along?
> *


its comming man


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> IMITATED BUT NO WHERE NEAR CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/</span>SIZE]   IRVING CUSTOMZ STYLE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

IMITATED BUT NO WHERE NEAR CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]   IRVING CUSTOMZ STYLE
[/quote]
I believe it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 18 2009, 12:54 AM~12737593
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 18 2009, 07:16 PM~12743045
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

hello peps!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> IN THE HOUSE YOU FUCKERS !!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 14 2008, 01:23 PM~12157022
> *IC  built! Had it for a lil over 3 years  with no problems!
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a set up that clean (2 pumps 4 dumps 4 switches) in a 84 monte carlo


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 AM~12857462
> *How much for a set up that clean (2 pumps 4 dumps 4 switches) in a 84 monte carlo
> *


just call cesar at 972 513 3752 after 2:00 pm so he can actually talk to you .


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djnonsense_@Jan 30 2009, 08:28 AM~12857462
> *How much for a set up that clean (2 pumps 4 dumps 4 switches) in a 84 monte carlo
> *


It will run u about 3200 installed with hard lines and all chrome pumps and all chrome fittings brand new batts.springs the works. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U wont be disapointed it will be a nice clean setup well worth it.Good luck homie feel free to call us any time (972)513-3752


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 14 2008, 12:23 PM~12157022
> *IC  built! Had it for a lil over 3 years  with no problems!
> 
> 
> ...


its just pricelesssssssssssssssssssssssss IC BUILT NOT IMMITATIONSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 1 2009, 08:49 PM~12877486
> *its just pricelesssssssssssssssssssssssss      IC BUILT NOT IMMITATIONSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what he said


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

There is our frame work


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

NOW THIS WAS A CUSTOMER REQUEST


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

hello peps


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm about to show here in the next cuple of days a 53 chevy freme chromed out and ready for the body to be put on so stay put :nicoderm:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 4 2009, 10:35 PM~12910395
> *I'm about to show here in the next cuple of days a 53 chevy freme chromed out and ready for the body to be put on so stay put :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

whats up guys koolaid


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 5 2009, 09:54 AM~12913949
> *whats up guys koolaid
> *


not much sir how is everything up there?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

like I said before all chromed out ready and set to go for switches


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

hello


----------



## BigNayo (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Feb 1 2009, 05:31 AM~12872814
> *It will run u about 3200 installed with hard lines and all chrome pumps and all chrome fittings brand new batts.springs the works. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: U wont be disapointed it will be a nice clean setup well worth it.Good luck homie feel free to call us any time (972)513-3752
> *


 does the 3200 include any frame reinforcements?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNayo_@Feb 6 2009, 10:37 PM~12931863
> *does the 3200 include any frame reinforcements?
> *


no is just for the three pump set up hardline and installed


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 6 2009, 12:42 AM~12922976
> *like I said before all chromed out ready and set to go for switches
> *


yeahp I BELIEVE IT ITS IRVING CUSTOMZ ALRIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1CUSTOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

real nice work


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 8 2009, 07:02 PM~12944586
> *real nice work
> *


thank you just doing what we love best custom work


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

What it do BIG IRVING CUSTOMS uffin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID CALL US


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 9 2009, 09:57 AM~12950084
> *KOOLAID CALL US
> *


yes sir we will be there here soon


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

You Guys Do Great Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

very nice homie


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

frame looks good, how much to wrap a frame for 82 cutty?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Feb 11 2009, 10:16 PM~12979376
> *frame looks good, how much to wrap a frame for 82 cutty?
> *


I believe its 2500 to 2700 depending on what you looking for thickness wise


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up fellas??? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2009, 11:07 PM~13046547
> *What up fellas??? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


was up sir hows it going


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 11:11 AM~12973082
> *You Guys Do Great Work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just let us know if you need anything sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!972 5133752 ask for cesar or pm me spider53 or irving customz1


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Feb 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12949891
> *What it do BIG IRVING CUSTOMS  uffin:
> *


damn ****** you didnt come today to the shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: your fired !!!!!!!!!!if no show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hi anonymous


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 19 2009, 12:18 AM~13046675
> *was up sir hows it going
> *


just here chillin. That frame looks sick. Very clean work :thumbsup: I need my rear end reinforced, when i get ready, imma bring it to you guys. Something simple that works. I really just want it curved from one break drum to the other. About how much? PM me a good price. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Whats up homies yo i just wanted to let you guys know that on jun 21st in tulsa OK at the BIG I's picnic we are gonna have a westcoast agiast midwest hopp.Rollin is gonna be there to flim it so if you guys could come out to rep the midwest that would be cool.So far alot of westcoast rides are talkin about coming. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13046831
> *Whats up homies yo i just wanted to let you guys know that on jun 21st in tulsa OK at the BIG I's picnic we are gonna have a westcoast agiast midwest hopp.Rollin is gonna be there to flim it so if you guys could come out to rep the midwest that would be cool.So far alot of westcoast rides are talkin about coming. :biggrin:
> *


i may have to roll out there if the cars are working right that is


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 19 2009, 12:24 AM~13046741
> *hi anonymous
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13046831
> *Whats up homies yo i just wanted to let you guys know that on jun 21st in tulsa OK at the BIG I's picnic we are gonna have a westcoast agiast midwest hopp.Rollin is gonna be there to flim it so if you guys could come out to rep the midwest that would be cool.So far alot of westcoast rides are talkin about coming. :biggrin:
> *


thats a big 10-4 sir we will keep it in mind sir


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 1 2009, 11:16 PM~12879126
> *NOW THIS WAS A CUSTOMER REQUEST
> 
> 
> ...


something like this sir or do you have a different idea if not send somebody to the shop to take a look at the other designs sir just let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2009, 11:30 PM~13046805
> *just here chillin. That frame looks sick. Very clean work :thumbsup: I need my rear end reinforced, when i get ready, imma bring it to you guys. Something simple that works. I really just want it curved from one break drum to the other. About how much? PM me a good price. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we also carry the designs for the rearends to match the upper A arms sir just let'n u know


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 19 2009, 09:56 AM~13048614
> *something like this sir or do you have a different idea if not send somebody to the shop to take a look at the other designs sir just let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah something like that top pic. I really dont need the designs cut but if it's not that much more, then maybe. You guys be putting in work with the plasma. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13049032
> *yeah something like that top pic. I really dont need the designs cut but if it's not that much more, then maybe. You guys be putting in work with the plasma. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


WELL ITS JUST TRYING TO GET SOMETHING UNIKE FOR WHAT KIND OF CAR YOU NEED THIS TO BE FOR SIR WE NEED ALL THE YEAR MAKE AND MODEL SIR SO WE CAN GET THE PATTERN TO CUT OUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

PRICE WISE I DONT HAVE THE EXACT AMOUNT FOR IT SIR BUT ILL TELL CESAR TO GIVE YOU A CALL OR YOU CAN CALL HIM AT 972 513 3752


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13046831
> *Whats up homies yo i just wanted to let you guys know that on jun 21st in tulsa OK at the BIG I's picnic we are gonna have a westcoast agiast midwest hopp.Rollin is gonna be there to flim it so if you guys could come out to rep the midwest that would be cool.So far alot of westcoast rides are talkin about coming. :biggrin:
> *


we'll try to make it there sir


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13049032
> *yeah something like that top pic. I really dont need the designs cut but if it's not that much more, then maybe. You guys be putting in work with the plasma. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


yes sir that was for a customer from forth worth he took his own idea and I modify it to make it look a little beter curbs wise


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

price wise is only 200 dlls installed and all


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 19 2008, 10:39 PM~11914774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY ING WASS UP TO ALL THE LITTLE FUCKER IN HEREAT A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

howdy there


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up there fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

X2 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: DAMN HATTERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Feb 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12949891
> *What it do BIG IRVING CUSTOMS  uffin:
> *


sup my niggy how you doing


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

You ****** aint been on in a few days what up


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Feb 27 2009, 08:33 AM~13127410
> *You ****** aint been on in a few days what up
> *


we been working ***** you know was up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 28 2009, 11:08 AM~13137312
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> we been working ***** you know was up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT MY BIKE WASHED YET :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Feb 28 2009, 12:42 PM~13138368
> *YOU GOT MY BIKE WASHED YET :angry:
> *


washed and waxed ready and set to go 

































































to the car wash :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

hi


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

for the best price in DFW hit up I C U!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Feb 28 2009, 12:42 PM~13138368
> *YOU GOT MY BIKE WASHED YET :angry:
> *


hey ***** when was the event going to be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 1 2009, 01:01 AM~13142886
> *for the best price in DFW hit up I C U!
> *


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Mar 1 2009, 07:14 PM~13147066
> *hey ***** when was the event going to be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS ALREADY OVER PLAYA THANKS


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

TTMFT 4 IRVING CUSTOMS


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 2 2009, 07:58 PM~13158110
> *TTMFT 4 IRVING CUSTOMS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

waiting for you


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 8 2009, 07:20 PM~13219378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

dem boyz from I C U just out to hurt people feelings! :tears: straight clownin!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13284205
> *dem boyz from I C U just out to hurt people feelings! :tears: straight clownin!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Que onda spider....did you see the last video I sent out??


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

From this.......


View My Video


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

To this.........with input from IC

View My Video


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 15 2009, 11:25 AM~13286217
> *To this.........with input from IC
> 
> View My Video
> *


looking good homie keep up the good work and you now call us for your needs


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 15 2009, 11:25 AM~13286217
> *To this.........with input from IC
> 
> View My Video
> *


NICE! I HOPE MY CUTDAWG HITS SOMETHIN LIKE THAT WHEN I GET IT DONE! HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNIN TO THA FRONT!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 18 2009, 11:33 AM~13315817
> *NICE! I HOPE MY CUTDAWG HITS SOMETHIN LIKE THAT WHEN I GET IT DONE! HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNIN TO THA FRONT!
> *


he is got 8 for the front with a prestolite plus


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

*To Tha MUTHAFAWKIN TOP![/i][/u]*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Mar 19 2009, 11:27 AM~13326197
> *To Tha MUTHAFAWKIN TOP![/i][/u]
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 19 2009, 11:19 AM~13326135
> *he is got 8 for the front with a prestolite plus
> *


that bitch is tight. ima be runnin 8 batts to tha front, hopefully i can get my shit hittin like that!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 20 2009, 11:12 PM~13343340
> *that bitch is tight. ima be runnin 8 batts to tha front, hopefully i can get my shit hittin like that!
> *


it aint that hard homie just keep up the good work


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 20 2009, 11:13 PM~13343346
> *it aint that hard homie just keep up the good work
> *


yea well see bigdog im still waitin on my frame to get finished! i here a lot of people say thats its just trail and error!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 20 2009, 11:15 PM~13343358
> *yea well see bigdog im still waitin on my frame to get finished! i here a lot of people say thats its just trail and error!
> *


who is doing your frame?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

my homeboy here in abilene. i went to check on it and its lookin good. i think its his third frame hes done.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13343404
> *my homeboy here in abilene. i went to check on it and its lookin good. i think its his third frame hes done.
> *


sounds good I hope he's almost done just to see pictures of the work to recomend him to the people arownd his area


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

yea ima take some pics and post them up on my buildup when i start it bro!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 20 2009, 11:36 PM~13343490
> *yea ima take some pics and post them up on my buildup when i start it bro!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

MORE CHROME COMING SOON FOR MY BEL AIR


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 20 2009, 11:15 PM~13343358
> *yea well see bigdog im still waitin on my frame to get finished! i here a lot of people say thats its just trail and error!
> *



I did the trail and error thing when I had the V-8, but with a V-6 I took a shortcut and asked Ceasar and spider for some input.....in the process saved me lots of $$$$$ trying shit out to see if it works. Trust me homie, these guys got the stuff you need to get you up there! I'll be up in Dallas on April 6th on business, hope to see you guys there.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 23 2009, 07:49 AM~13360712
> *I did the trail and error thing when I had the V-8, but with a V-6 I took a shortcut and asked Ceasar and spider for some input.....in the process saved me lots of $$$$$ trying shit out to see if it works. Trust me homie, these guys got the stuff you need to get you up there! I'll be up in Dallas on April 6th on business, hope to see you guys there.
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I just love how other people uses the same shit we use and they use to work at the shop


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 20 2009, 11:25 PM~13343429
> *sounds good I hope he's almost done just to see pictures of the work to recomend him to the people arownd his area
> *


HERES A SNEEK PEAK OF MY FRAME. LOOKS GOOD SO FAR!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 25 2009, 07:17 PM~13390148
> *HERES A SNEEK PEAK OF MY FRAME. LOOKS GOOD SO FAR!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie but what size metal is on the back of it


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 25 2009, 09:31 PM~13391890
> *looking good homie but what size metal is on the back of it
> *


3/16 ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 26 2009, 03:59 PM~13399113
> *3/16 ALL THE WAY AROUND
> *


you not planing on hoping rigth cause we do 3/8 on the back 1/4 middle and 3/16 front


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 26 2009, 11:30 PM~13404206
> *you not planing on hoping rigth cause we do 3/8 on the back 1/4 middle and 3/16 front
> *


acually i do want to. but i aint gonna try to hit 70 inches!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13411873
> *acually i do want to. but i aint gonna try to hit 70 inches!
> *


no but still just to be on the safe side and not flex that frame jusm my opinion


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Mar 24 2009, 01:42 PM~13375450
> *I just love how other people uses the same shit we use and they use to work at the shop
> *


Do you mean Manny?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 29 2009, 08:33 AM~13422006
> *Do you mean Manny?
> *


no is some one else that keeps on spying on us to see what we come out with to pretty much do the exact thing like adjustable trailing arms and some other parts that he learned at the shop but no meter what he is got a long ways to go.Now that you talk about MANNY he is my boy I will ell him everything just like I did to you it all depends who pics it up faster just keep on working on the pums and eventually one of yall will get it to work better,one other thing I'm having another guy coming from here with a single pump so get ready for the competition


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 31 2009, 10:37 AM~13443531
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:dunno: :around: :tongue:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

WHAT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

HAH


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

what


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

was that at six flags??


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 6 2009, 01:54 PM~13497865
> *was that at six flags??
> *


YES SIR FIRST ANUAL LATINO FEST AT SIX FLAGS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

*View My Video
TORRES EMPIRE

View My Video
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 7 2009, 11:31 PM~13513945
> *<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
> TORRES EMPIRE
> 
> ...


The cutlass was gettin up on them 13's, :thumbsup: the radical lookin car need some extra people power to get it over  cool ass place to hop


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:30 AM~13515047
> *The cutlass was gettin up on them 13's,  :thumbsup: the radical lookin car need some extra people power to get it over   cool ass place to hop
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

sup d town? sup shoelaces? wuts for sale up west of tyler?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Apr 17 2009, 09:14 PM~13611407
> *sup d town? sup shoelaces? wuts for sale up west of tyler?
> *


everything house wife and kids the lo low prizeless :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 22 2009, 05:32 PM~13659447
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 28 2009, 07:53 AM~13712816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 5 2009, 04:31 PM~13794972
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


LOOKS GOOD BUT THE CADDY GOT IT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

HER YALL GO NOW IS BODY TIME FRAME AND SUSPENTION DONE MOTOR AND TRAINY DONE SO HOPEFULLY BODY GETS PUT ON QUICK AND THEN WE'LL DO THE FINAL TOUCHUPS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here are some new pic's of my car and some pic's of engraving I had done on my knock off's and back plates..









[img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1893/1000319bqp.jpg]


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good homie john. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 12 2009, 11:10 PM~13870658
> *Lookin good homie john. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 13 2009, 12:37 AM~13870834
> *x2
> *


Thx homie - fuk'n them ****** up with Project 79..... Like the way it came out homie.....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Hood Hopper will be there just in case anybody wants to get served!!..........again!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14084880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14084880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0 

Before









-----------------------------------------------------------

New progress picture:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14179415
> *Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0
> 
> Before
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm Homie Styln in Hawaii with my lovely young wife Carol... Be back on the 27th.. :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 19 2009, 10:16 PM~14244826
> *I'm Homie Styln in Hawaii with my lovely young wife Carol... Be back on the 27th.. :biggrin:
> *


Have a good time, yall deserve it.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14179415
> *Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0
> 
> Before
> ...


Yes sir lookin dam good


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jun 20 2009, 12:01 PM~14247761
> *Yes sir lookin dam good
> *


you can not go wrong with bombs


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 6 2009, 01:42 AM~12922976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SUPER CLEAN WORK!!! :thumbsup: I'M SURE THAT ORANGE PAPER ON THE GROUND INSPIRED YOU!!! uffin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jun 22 2009, 01:02 PM~14263121
> *:0 SUPER CLEAN WORK!!! :thumbsup:  I'M SURE THAT ORANGE PAPER ON THE GROUND INSPIRED YOU!!! uffin:
> *


that was actually the owner of the frame just to show how happy he was


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..

One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..

This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...



Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 24 2009, 01:19 PM~14284669
> *Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
> Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..
> 
> ...


sorry to hear this homie we'll keep an eye on it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT OR BORROWED


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

We had a good time at the Heatwave ,and the heat was no joke.Im glad the hop was in doors. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 28 2009, 11:35 PM~14612594
> *We had a good time at the Heatwave ,and the heat was no joke.Im glad the hop was in doors. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT OR BORROWED
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good work guys... IC look'n good as usual...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> > IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT NOT BOUGHT OR BORROWED
> > -----------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > Good work guys... IC look'n good as usual...
> ...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

at the LONGVIEW car show
ONCE AGAIN REPPIN IC


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

this is miguel from wichita falls ..im trying to get a hold of Ceaser ive been trying get a hold of him but no awnser at 972 513 3752 if you see him tell me to call me 9406326900 thanks


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

WHATS UP I C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Aug 19 2009, 12:28 PM~14817487
> *this is miguel from wichita falls ..im trying to get a hold of Ceaser ive been trying get a hold of him but no awnser at 972 513 3752 if you see him tell me to call me 9406326900 thanks
> *


will do sir the problem is his phone doesnt ring and be losing signal but i'll let him now


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyLac_@Aug 20 2009, 02:26 AM~14824957
> *WHATS UP  I C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup man hey nice show yall did in longview i loke it


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..










steering wheel horn cap..


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2009, 09:07 PM~15189479
> *Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

damn


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15321840
> *damn
> *


sup man


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey the gear worked!!!! What up IC! 

47''


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 10 2009, 09:37 PM~15322233
> *Hey the gear worked!!!! What up IC!
> 
> 47''
> ...


sup sir we cant see nothing of the video try and repost


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 10 2009, 10:48 PM~15322050
> *sup man
> *


wuz up homie long time how u been


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:34 AM~15323006
> *wuz up homie long time how u been
> *


good so far trying new things on a couple of diferent cars you know what i mean


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

very good very good i hope i can do a little bit higher than that but will c :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

yea yo entiendo hey compre a 87 cutty rust free will b my daily driver


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

i was bored and i start reading from page 1 and remembering my little bro


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:43 AM~15323031
> *very good very good i hope i can do a little bit higher than that but will c  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:46 AM~15323040
> *i was bored and i start reading from page 1 and remembering my little bro
> *


damm thats alot of pages sir


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:44 AM~15323034
> *yea yo entiendo hey compre a 87 cutty rust free will b my daily driver
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

i planing at least 65 single no piston pump


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up ic1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 10 2009, 09:37 PM~15322233
> *Hey the gear worked!!!! What up IC!
> 
> 47''
> ...


Glad to see its workin for u !!!!.Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:49 AM~15323057
> *wuz up ic1
> *


Just chillin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

so how the weather treating you all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

in here is barely starting geting to get coold but i hate it cuz i have metal on my shoulder


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 02:48 AM~15323047
> *damm thats alot of pages sir
> *


yes sir but oh well what else can i do here just by self :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 12:49 AM~15323053
> *i planing at least 65 single no piston pump
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BUT IT IS EASYER WITH THE PISTON


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 03:05 AM~15323082
> *SOUNDS GOOD BUT IT IS EASYER WITH THE PISTON
> *


yea i know but i like the challenge :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OK GUYS GOT TO GO MIMIS TOMORROW IC1 AROUND 4 PM IS MY KIDS B-DAY PARTY SO BE THERE I GOT TO GO CAUSE I'M COOKING SO I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY THAN A MUG LIKE AT 5 OR SO MAYBE 9 BUT AM SEE YALL


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

haver que hago with jesse carrucha


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 03:08 AM~15323092
> *OK GUYS GOT TO GO MIMIS TOMORROW IC1 AROUND 4 PM IS MY KIDS B-DAY PARTY SO BE THERE I GOT TO GO CAUSE I'M COOKING SO I HAVE TO GET UP EARLY THAN A MUG LIKE AT 5 OR SO MAYBE 9 BUT AM SEE YALL
> *


laters para cuando tu te levantes i will be falling a sleep and tell ur boy happy b-day from valley legendz c.c.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 01:06 AM~15323087
> *yea i know but i like the challenge  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I CANT REALLY TELL YOU WHAT'S THE FULL POTENTIAL OF MY CAR CAUSE I'M SAVING IT FOR THE RIGTH ONE BUT RIGTH NOW IS AT 65 67 SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT THEY ALLWAYS GIVE ME 60 63 AND THEY DONT KNOW WE MEASURE THE CARS SOME OTHER WAY


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 01:10 AM~15323097
> *laters para cuando tu te levantes i will be falling a sleep and tell ur boy happy b-day from valley legendz c.c.
> *


ORALE THANKS I THINK AVIGAIL IS COMING ACORDING TO MY COUSING HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE THE ONES THAT PICK HER UP :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

yo se but i want to beat u know who :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 03:12 AM~15323104
> *ORALE THANKS I THINK AVIGAIL IS COMING ACORDING TO MY COUSING HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE THE ONES THAT PICK HER UP :biggrin:
> *


kool if i was there i will go but is to danm far away to drive in ma back wont let me do to much


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 01:12 AM~15323107
> *yo se but i want to beat u know who :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


OK PUES USE THE PISTON AND COME ON DOWN HERE TO TEACH YOU HOW TO USE IT CAUSE TEACHING OVER THE PHONE IS VERY DIFERENT THAN IN PERSON


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 01:14 AM~15323112
> *kool if i was there i will go but is to danm far away to drive in ma back wont let me do to much
> *


ES LA BOLA 














PERO DE ANOS :0 :0 
YOU SOUND JUST LIKE CESAR LOL


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 03:16 AM~15323119
> *ES LA BOLA
> PERO DE ANOS  :0  :0
> YOU SOUND JUST LIKE CESAR LOL
> *


no is my scare were the bullet came out


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

yo se que estoy viejo pero no la chingues, este vato :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

nimodo ya me desgraciastes ya que le pelo ya voy por el vaston :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 03:14 AM~15323115
> *OK PUES USE THE PISTON AND COME ON DOWN HERE TO TEACH YOU HOW TO USE IT CAUSE TEACHING OVER THE PHONE IS VERY DIFERENT THAN IN PERSON
> *


dont worry i got some cards under my slave


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 25 2008, 04:46 PM~10949975
> *LATE NIGHTS AT THE SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


RECORDANDOTE SIEMPRE HOP IN PEACE MY BROTHER


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

AQUI EN EL VALLE TE RECUERDAN MUCHO EL JEFITO AND UR UNCLE ARTURO Y SERGIO :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: SON WILL BE UNITED AGAIN


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

buenas tardesssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 10:00 AM~15324064
> *buenas tardesssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUENAS TARDES I JUST WOKE UP AND THEY OUT ME TO CLEAN THE PATIO FOR MY KIDS PARTY


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

MANDILON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

ARE YOU CLEANING OR PLAYING ON THE WEB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:28 PM~15325572
> *MANDILON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: dont be hatting guey is all good is for my kids :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

AAAAAHHHH THERE U ARE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:30 PM~15325575
> *ARE YOU CLEANING OR PLAYING ON THE WEB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


both lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:33 PM~15325590
> *AAAAAHHHH THERE U ARE
> *


hello lol :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

IM NOT HEATING JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DON'T TAKEIT 2 PERSONAL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:34 PM~15325601
> *IM NOT HEATING JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DON'T TAKEIT 2 PERSONAL
> *


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa never sir


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

HEY HOW MUCH DO U HAVE UR MOTORS


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15325608
> *naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa never sir
> *


U R COOL NOT LIKE UR CAMARADA PAYASO


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15325608
> *naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa never sir
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:37 PM~15325616
> *U R COOL NOT LIKE UR CAMARADA PAYASO
> *


thats my brother guye so dont be like that he took that shit personal cause we spent a lot of time with jesse but he is cool dont worry about it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup loster 87


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

R U SHURE IS CUZ IT BOTHER ME TO BUT SI ES TU CARNAL WELL I WILL DROPIT


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

HEY I WILL BE BACK I HAVE TO GO TO WORK


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 03:49 PM~15325668
> *R U SHURE IS CUZ IT BOTHER ME TO BUT SI ES TU CARNAL WELL I WILL DROPIT
> *


dont worru about it and you dont want to piss him off :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

WUZ UP I'M BACK FOR A WHILE


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

:barf: :burn:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

I'M BORED AND HORNY :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

I WILL C-U ALL TONIGHT I NEED TO GET LAID GOING TO LOOK FOR SOME HYNAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 11 2009, 05:45 PM~15326426
> *I WILL C-U ALL TONIGHT I NEED TO GET LAID GOING TO LOOK FOR SOME HYNAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damm we dont want non of that but go at it sir if thats what makes you happy


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 11 2009, 07:49 PM~15326461
> *damm we dont want non of that but go at it sir if thats what makes you happy
> *


es lo que jesse me enseno is not my fault but i'm back for for???     for what ever


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

buenos dias taredes a wathever


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up were is every one


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 14 2009, 09:26 PM~15361489
> *wuz up were is every one
> *


working man just got home


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up ya estan dormidos no pos wwwwwwooooooowwwwww :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

no aguantan nada :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

ok laters going lulu asta la morning :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 16 2009, 01:23 AM~15375038
> *ok laters going lulu asta la morning  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


why so early :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up homies que hacen porque yo nomas aqui tristeando    :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

i wonder why life sucks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 17 2009, 09:13 PM~15390145
> *i wonder why life sucks
> *


cause thats the way it is homie dont take it to personal think positive


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

i know i shouldn't take it personal but life really sucks big time some times i feel like putting a damn gun and blow my head off :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://wildfire.gigya.com/wildfire/PostAnd...g8AAAAAAA%3d%3d


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Que onda Sparky, what you been up to ese.


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

que onda J nomas here haciendo trying to finish el hopper del carnalito


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15451075
> *Que onda Sparky, what you been up to ese.
> *


SO HOW YOUR CAR DOING NOW?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Hit 47'' at this show.......


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 06:02 AM~15467387
> *Hit 47'' at this show.......
> 
> *


damn it hits badass. im tryna get mine to hit like that!!! videos is inspiring to me!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 26 2009, 07:15 AM~15467719
> *damn it hits badass. im tryna get mine to hit like that!!! videos is inspiring to me!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro talk to Ceasar from Irvin Customs he will point you in the right direction and hook you up with the right parts to get you in the ballpark. After that you can experiment but at least you have everything layed out to be competitive.


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 08:02 AM~15467387
> *Hit 47'' at this show.......
> 
> *



VERY NICE "J" IS GOING VERY WELL, THE WAY I C


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 06:02 AM~15467387
> *Hit 47'' at this show.......
> 
> *


looks good keep it up eventually one of this days we'll be down there to check it out


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 26 2009, 01:18 PM~15469641
> *looks good keep it up eventually one of this days we'll be down there to check it out
> *



YOU HAVE TO COME OVER HERE ONE OF THIS DAYS IF NOT WELL I GUESS I HAVE TO HIRE SOME HIT MAN'S TO KIDNAPPED U :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/KHOMIE


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

hey project aqui esta el carnalito days before the accident :tears: :angel: 


r.i.p. bro may god guide u in heaven


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

damn this weather suck is fricking raining


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

???


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://i33.tinypic.com/4sbhh2.jpg


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://i38.tinypic.com/j0d0tl.jpg


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

http://i37.tinypic.com/rr74hu.jpg


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 26 2009, 11:48 AM~15469855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I met him man did you ever take him out for a cruise? Sorry to hear about that man whatever you need let me know I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

that is my baby bish just like always cleaning the ride :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

YEA HE USE TO LOVE TO CLEAN HIS CARRUCHA NOW I HAVE TO FINISH HIS DREAM THE WAY HE WANT IT TO :thumbsup: :happysad:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 04:18 PM~15471199
> *I don't think I met him man did you ever take him out for a cruise? Sorry to hear about that man whatever you need let me know I'll see what I can do for you.
> *



THANK "J" FOR UR OFFER BUT NOT TO OFFEND YOU OR NO ONE I HAVE TO DIS BY MY OWN AND MY CREW THAT THE WAY HE WANT IT TOO WE WERE CLOSE LIKE FAMILIA SO THANK YOU AGAIN TO YOU, PROJECT, PAYASO, AND CESAR. THANKS


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 26 2009, 05:20 PM~15473235
> *THANK "J" FOR UR OFFER BUT NOT TO OFFEND YOU OR NO ONE I HAVE TO DIS BY MY OWN AND MY CREW THAT THE WAY HE WANT IT TOO WE WERE CLOSE LIKE FAMILIA SO THANK YOU AGAIN TO YOU, PROJECT, PAYASO, AND CESAR. THANKS
> *


I don't get offended I'm old school....if someone has something to say say it to me don't send a messenger. If someone wants to call me out 210-875-1344 is all they need to do it, and I respect your wishes Sparky but my offer is there and will always be if you need it, laters.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 08:02 AM~15467387
> *Hit 47'' at this show.......
> 
> *


yo irvin kustoms what do i need to get my cutty to hop like this on 6 batteries???

piston pump maybe :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 26 2009, 06:31 PM~15474151
> *yo irvin kustoms what do i need to get my cutty to hop like this on 6 batteries???
> 
> piston pump maybe :biggrin:
> *


good batteries and a good combination of coils and a piston


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 26 2009, 05:20 PM~15473235
> *THANK "J" FOR UR OFFER BUT NOT TO OFFEND YOU OR NO ONE I HAVE TO DIS BY MY OWN AND MY CREW THAT THE WAY HE WANT IT TOO WE WERE CLOSE LIKE FAMILIA SO THANK YOU AGAIN TO YOU, PROJECT, PAYASO, AND CESAR. THANKS
> *


ok keep it up then


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 26 2009, 06:31 PM~15474151
> *yo irvin kustoms what do i need to get my cutty to hop like this on 6 batteries???
> 
> piston pump maybe :biggrin:
> *



Six batteries???? Find the highest CA's you can find!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 06:41 PM~15474293
> *Six batteries???? Find the highest CA's you can find!
> *


i done it before with 6 hitting 45" but it was a lincoln but anything is posible


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 26 2009, 06:43 PM~15474327
> *i done it before with 6 hitting 45" but it was a lincoln but anything is posible
> *


Oh most definatly I can go higher on mine I just don't want to, I drive it sometimes and I had to put the shocks in to remind me that thats as far as I'm gonna go with it. But thats not to say that I won't build another just for the purpose of hopping...............


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 26 2009, 08:39 PM~15474258
> *ok keep it up then
> *


THANKS I WILL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 06:49 PM~15474413
> *Oh most definatly I can go higher on mine I just don't want to, I drive it sometimes and I had to put the shocks in to remind me that thats as far as I'm gonna go with it. But thats not to say that I won't build another just for the purpose of hopping...............
> *


i drive mine too and i'm at 65" so far 10 batts so i dont see why you couldnt drive yours if you go higher


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 26 2009, 08:49 PM~15474413
> *Oh most definatly I can go higher on mine I just don't want to, I drive it sometimes and I had to put the shocks in to remind me that thats as far as I'm gonna go with it. But thats not to say that I won't build another just for the purpose of hopping...............
> *


how many you running???


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 26 2009, 07:54 PM~15475441
> *i drive mine too and i'm at 65" so far 10 batts so i dont see why you couldnt drive yours if you go higher
> *


Thirty plus miles??? I had a slip drive shaft in it at one time and longer cylinders but it drove like shit, so I took it all out and left it in a more ''driveable'' condition, yes sir you can go higher but its not a smooth ride.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 26 2009, 09:11 PM~15476685
> *how many you running???
> *


How many what???? Batteries....8


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 27 2009, 06:28 AM~15479184
> *Thirty plus miles??? I had a slip drive shaft in it at one time and longer cylinders but it drove like shit, so I took it all out and left it in a more ''driveable'' condition, yes sir you can go higher but its not a smooth ride.
> *


oh yeah on the hi way and all i'm not looking for a smooth ride cause thats why is got hydros rigth and i took the extra step and balanced the drive shaft i'll drive the car arrownd the dfw anything an hour or so away any further i just trailer it  :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 27 2009, 07:32 AM~15479527
> *oh yeah on the hi way and all i'm not looking for a smooth ride cause thats why is got hydros rigth and i took the extra step and balanced the drive shaft i'll drive the car arrownd the dfw anything an hour or so away any further i just trailer it    :biggrin:
> *


 Post up pictures of the rear end of the Monte I'd like to see how you gots it set up bro, give me some ideas that are working for you, thanks.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> Thanks bro talk to Ceasar from Irvin Customs he will point you in the right direction and hook you up with the right parts to get you in the ballpark. After that you can experiment but at least you have everything layed out to be competitive.
> [/quote ]
> i went to there shop a couple weeks ago. 3 hour drive to buy two motors. :biggrin: hes a cool dude whos down to teach anyone the stuff that he knows. u running the same piston as the ones he sales?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> > Thanks bro talk to Ceasar from Irvin Customs he will point you in the right direction and hook you up with the right parts to get you in the ballpark. After that you can experiment but at least you have everything layed out to be competitive.
> > [/quote ]
> > i went to there shop a couple weeks ago. 3 hour drive to buy two motors. :biggrin: hes a cool dude whos down to teach anyone the stuff that he knows. u running the same piston as the ones he sales?
> 
> ...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

he has the low life piston pump at his shop for sale. they look like some mean ass pumps


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 27 2009, 05:11 PM~15484665
> *he has the low life piston pump at his shop for sale. they look like some mean ass pumps
> *


Nice!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Man this looks like the REDS piston, the REDS came out with only one o-ring.....and it sucks, this one looks more balanced.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 27 2009, 08:06 AM~15479758
> *Post up pictures of the rear end of the Monte I'd like to see how you gots it set up bro, give me some ideas that are working for you, thanks.
> *


i dont know if you want to set it up like me cause i always get trown on the single radical cause i dont have none of my mounts on the original spot i relocate them all :biggrin: so it will look stock when i drive it  just cause i dont like the wheels to be all the way back that looks like shit to me not disrespecting anyone but thats just me.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Oct 27 2009, 06:12 PM~15485415
> *Man this looks like the REDS piston, the REDS came out with only one o-ring.....and it sucks, this one looks more balanced.
> 
> 
> ...


we actually use another kind of piston pump but this one is good too as long as they have space for three o rings but i only use two one on each side of the piston i dont use the middle space cause it will drag more :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup everyone


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang start posting up some pics of what yall are working on!!!!!!!! Tell Ceasar to start posting pics of what yall are working on in the shop! :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 30 2009, 06:33 AM~15512667
> *dang start posting up some pics of what yall are working on!!!!!!!! Tell Ceasar to start posting pics of what yall are working on in the shop!  :cheesy:
> *


we cant right now till we are done but dont worry you wont be dissapointed men trust me  :biggrin: we got like 4 new projects that are coming out soon got 2 on the frame all ready and working on one more frame and 2 more to go :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 27 2009, 09:46 PM~15488313
> *we actually use another kind of piston pump but this one is good too as long as they have space for three o rings but i only use two one on each side of the piston i dont use the middle space cause it will drag more :biggrin:
> *


Yea I also use a tighter o-ring Parker#9y9whuh that will not seep into the air chamber and the pistons ''cracks'' at 10psi of air pressure :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 1 2009, 10:35 AM~15528193
> *Yea I also use a tighter o-ring Parker#9y9whuh that will not seep into the air chamber and the pistons ''cracks'' at 10psi of air pressure :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM I USE THE O RING THAT YOU PUT ON THE BLOCK AND IF THE PISTON GOT A CRACK THEN IS NO GOOD


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 2 2009, 01:00 AM~15534562
> *I NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM I USE THE O RING THAT YOU PUT ON THE BLOCK AND IF THE PISTON GOT A CRACK THEN IS NO GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up people long time that i have been in here    :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Nov 2 2009, 09:06 PM~15543621
> *wuz up people long time that i have been in here        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sup man why you crying dont worry be happy :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 4 2009, 12:33 AM~15556131
> *sup man why you crying dont worry be happy :biggrin:
> *


YEA NOW U SOUND LIKE THE SONG DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

I'M JUST HERE BORED I THINK I'M GOING OUTSIDE TO WORK ON THE CUTLASS


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

wuz up people were is every body


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE
[/quote]


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
> MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE


[/quote]

looking for the best here u go :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking for the best here u go :wave: :wave:
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

*IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!*


















this are our drop mounts for upper trailing arms





































and the adjustable trailing arms


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 10:55 PM~12140719
> *Before my car caught fire but I'm on my way back.. The fire broke my heart but NOT my spirit... Irving Customz Built..
> This was 4 years ago, Rep'n North Texas & ULA in Tulsa.. I didn't go to hop but since the car that did go got boo'd and told to take it back to Texas, I had to pull up my 69 and show them I may lay frame but I can still pull up. I ain't scared to pull up, I may not win but I ain't getting punk out either... Cause I'm Homie Stlyn!!!
> 
> ...



That is an awesome post homie. gave me goosebumps because there is no way I could do what you do by hoppin my shit like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

how much for the drop mounts shipped to 40324


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Nov 27 2009, 08:35 PM~15801550
> *how much for the drop mounts shipped to 40324
> *


WILL LET YOU KNOW SOMETIME THIS WEEK


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

starting frame work  :biggrin:
TESTING BODY










TOOK ALL THE STUFF HOLDING THE FRAME UP THIS IS HOW LOW










ABOUT TO TEST FIT FRONTEND










TILT STERING :0 



















WILL POST MORE WHEN I FIND THE PICS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 8 2010, 03:04 AM~16223251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

THIS IS THE SUSPENTION PARTS :biggrin: 


























BACK OF FRAME WORK :0 


















FRONT END WORK  










THIS IS WHY IS GETING PUT TOGETHER TOW AWAY STICKER  










BODY OFF FRAME


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

damn homie is lookin very good ernie conmadre call me to c what color u r going to need


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Jan 10 2010, 01:03 PM~16245068
> *damn homie is lookin very good ernie conmadre call me to c what color u r going to need
> *


i'm going with the same color but this time the top white i dont know why i did it all the same color but it just look too simple to me :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CALL 972 513 3752 OR 972 872 5527


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

there is pics of the new uce we just finished custom suspention adj trailing arm etc chrome and all :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.

Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.

Contact
Ceaser 972-513-3752

or on LIL pm regal_swaga


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 14 2010, 11:34 PM~16892816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good UCE the rear end is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 15 2010, 12:34 AM~16892816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks nice!! he got his chonitos a lil dirty today


----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 15 2010, 12:34 AM~16892816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean you guys do go work :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Mar 21 2010, 07:22 PM~16955690
> *:biggrin: looks nice!! he got his chonitos a lil dirty today
> *


sup fool see you need to start chroming your undies as well :biggrin:


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 21 2010, 09:01 PM~16955961
> *sup fool see you need to start chroming your undies as well :biggrin:
> *


i know pero i think i need to borrow enriques wallet first. :cheesy:
it looks nice on the streets, his rear end make it look like a whole different car :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jorgetellez_@Mar 21 2010, 10:43 PM~16958067
> *i know pero i think i need to borrow enriques wallet first. :cheesy:
> it looks nice on the streets, his rear end make it look like a whole different car :biggrin:
> *


your could look like that but lil by lil dont think you can do it all at a time cause it is imposible


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 22 2010, 07:28 AM~16959758
> *your could look like that but lil by lil dont think you can do it all at a time cause it is imposible
> *


orale thats what i been thinking but i think im bout to start doing my undercarraige pero aver que


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll be there to pick it up tomorrow homies.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 25 2010, 10:13 PM~17004453
> *I'll be there to pick it up tomorrow homies.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Do Yall Charge/Fill Accumulator's ?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Mar 30 2010, 06:59 AM~17042289
> *Do Yall Charge/Fill  Accumulator's ?
> *


YES SIR WE DO...WE CHARGE $25 FOR THE PAIR


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

*IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
FRONT HOSES:
29.99 #6 15FT
36.99#8 15FT

BACK HOSES:
15.99#6 4FT
18.99#8 4FT

ALSO AVAILABLE CUSTOM SIZES.....TO YOUR SPECS
PM ME ON LIL OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
IN STOCK AND READY TO GO*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 30 2010, 09:50 PM~17049327
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
> FRONT HOSES:
> 29.99 #6 15FT
> ...


How about to replace a hose tip... :0

I'm gonna be there Thursday if my switch extensions are ready, can someone do it then?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:43 PM~17050901
> *How about to replace a hose tip... :0
> 
> I'm gonna be there Thursday if my switch extensions are ready, can someone do it then?
> *


yes sir what hapened :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 30 2010, 11:02 PM~17051847
> *yes sir what hapened :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 31 2010, 01:02 AM~17051847
> *yes sir what hapened :biggrin:
> *


A little leak in the front driver's side hose tip.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 31 2010, 12:13 AM~17052303
> *A little leak in the front driver's side hose tip.
> *


that might be that its lose i provably forgot to tight that side but is all good just bring it back and we'll take care of you


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 31 2010, 10:22 AM~17053730
> *that might be that its lose i provably forgot to tight that side but is all good just bring it back and we'll take care of you
> *




I'll be there tomorrow...my extensions will be in tomorrow tambien que no? Save me a trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*PhatCity214 " lil Chris" is doing pinstriping for $150 .... and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500 

for details call 469-235-8142 

some of his work*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 10:08 AM~17065571
> *PhatCity214  " lil Chris"  is doing pinstriping for $150 ....    and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500
> 
> for details call 469-235-8142
> ...


dude does some clean work homie


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 1 2010, 06:29 PM~17068760
> *dude does some clean work homie
> *



sure enff


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Did my extensions and plaque come in?

I'll be there in the morning (3pm) tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo24 (Jul 25, 2007)

I know this tread is really old, but I'm trinna find out how much y'all guys at Irving customs, would charge to installna 2 pump set up on a Monte??
Wanna get the whole scoop on three wheel and all that Chet..

Somebody please hit me up. 
Thanks...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmo24_@May 18 2010, 08:25 PM~17534241
> *I know this tread is really old, but I'm trinna find out how much y'all guys at Irving customs, would charge to installna 2 pump set up on a Monte??
> Wanna get the whole scoop on three wheel and all that Chet..
> 
> ...


pm sent homie.....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17536560
> *pm sent homie.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17536560
> *pm sent homie.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 19 2010, 01:50 AM~17536900
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up sir? :wave: :wave:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

do u guys have a wishbone 4 my 64 impala that i can buy from u guys


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@May 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17556675
> *do u guys have a wishbone 4 my 64 impala that i can buy from u guys
> *


YES SIR...IF YOU WANTED WE CAN SHIP IT TO YOU


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@May 20 2010, 08:43 PM~17557149
> *YES SIR...IF YOU WANTED WE CAN SHIP IT TO YOU
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@May 19 2010, 08:52 AM~17539232
> *what up sir?  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats wit u sir,were the hell u been????


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 21 2010, 02:18 AM~17559436
> *Whats wit u sir,were the hell u been????
> *


lol chillin jus laying low :biggrin: how you been? you ready to work on my car? im about ready to get above "chipper" status :0 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the address to irving customz??


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

Is Cesar back from California yet? I need to talk to him. If anybody knows how to get a hold of him please let me know.


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

I'm still trying to get a hold of Cesar. Does anyone know how to get a hold of him?


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

How much to replace seals on all four corners? I got a regal. Also need quote to extend a-arms, install ground quick disconnect inside car and clean up all wiring inside the trunk. PM me when you can. Thanks.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)

HOW MUCH WILL IRVING CUSTOMZ CHARGE TO PAINT DIZ PEDAL CAR BLUE AND GRAY?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:

Sup Homies? :wave:


----------



## RPTransport (Jun 19, 2010)

wazzup homies? ceaser hit me up bc I need to know how much $ 2 bring u


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

wuz up irving customs. just need to know what the regular hours of operation are, i need to come by and get some stuff.


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Aug 29 2010, 06:37 PM~18435651
> *wuz up irving customs. just need to know what the regular hours of operation are, i need to come by and get some stuff.
> *


MONDAY THRU SATURDAY ANYTIME PASS 4PM TILL ??????OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Aug 29 2010, 06:54 PM~18435827
> *MONDAY THRU SATURDAY ANYTIME PASS 4PM TILL ??????OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:Il be their after i pick up the kids from school around 3pm till 10 or 11 pm were the nite crawlers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

what brand pumps do yall carry....any cce?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

how much to do a frame reinforcement on a 93 fleetwood. frame off. and bridge in the rear. pm please


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Sep 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18471794
> *what brand pumps do yall carry....any cce?
> *


hi lo ,koolaid ,and blank blocks and back plates.no cce sir


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Jul 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18116965
> *How much to replace seals on all four corners? I got a regal. Also need quote to extend a-arms, install ground quick disconnect inside car and clean up all wiring inside the trunk. PM me when you can. Thanks.
> *


it will be easier to come by with the ride sir


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

i got a set of hoses 2 - 15 foot and a dump that i got from him never used/needed ill resale for the same price 150 shipped lmk


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 9 2010, 07:12 AM~18523239
> *it will be easier to come by with the ride sir
> *


x2


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

Say homies do yall make slip yoke drive shafts and how much ready to throw on its a 87 monte let me know also plan on making my lock up higher soon its factory now if it matters pm me price thanks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 9 2010, 06:23 PM~18528220
> *Say homies do yall make slip yoke drive shafts and how much ready to throw on its a 87 monte let me know also plan on making my lock up higher soon its factory now if it matters pm me price thanks
> *


on this you need to get your stuff set up with the higher lock up before you can make a drive shaft and then you measure the car all the way down and all the way up to make the driveshaft for that car only


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsyde64_@Sep 9 2010, 06:23 PM~18528220
> *Say homies do yall make slip yoke drive shafts and how much ready to throw on its a 87 monte let me know also plan on making my lock up higher soon its factory now if it matters pm me price thanks
> *


Pm sent sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 10 2010, 07:08 AM~18532625
> *
> *


ta gueno joto now you smoke and all or what


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 10 2010, 07:08 AM~18532625
> *
> *


what the hell man ive been callin and don t answer your radio


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 9 2010, 03:06 PM~18525811
> *i got a set of hoses 2 - 15 foot and a dump that i got from him never used/needed ill resale for the same price 150 shipped lmk
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:wave: wus IC


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18473815
> *hi lo ,koolaid ,and blank blocks and back plates.no cce sir
> *


how much are your hi lo pumps running bro?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 12:43 PM~18555748
> *how much are your hi lo pumps running bro?
> *


Just reg. chrome pumps or elite hoppin pumps??Reg ones run like $389 for a chrome pump!! or like $1275 for a complete 2 pump set up!!Feel free to hit us up sir 972 513-3752


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Sep 13 2010, 12:12 PM~18555461
> *:wave: wus IC
> *


Whats up big larry :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

how much will irving customs charge to juice my new caddy, like my old one,,but with less batts.. want 4 switches, 2 pumps 5-6 batts, extend arms,power balls/coil over,deep cups, 12's in rear 8s up front, chrome pumps with backing plates, 3 ring cylinder upgrade,with teflon rings,,, :0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 13 2010, 07:32 PM~18559582
> *how much  will irving customs charge to juice my new caddy, like my old one,,but with less batts.. want 4 switches, 2 pumps 5-6 batts, extend arms,power balls/coil over,deep cups, 12's in rear 8s up front, chrome pumps with backing plates, 3 ring cylinder upgrade,with teflon rings,,, :0
> 
> 
> ...


$2950installed sir.But if u want and adex 2 then ur talkin $3350.00 and we will put some hard line on the returns for u!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 13 2010, 10:32 AM~18554765
> *what the hell man ive been callin and don t answer your radio
> *


 :0 U dont remember it got smashed when the fruit stand got hit by a wreckless driver ..


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Sep 14 2010, 06:38 AM~18562898
> *:0  U dont remember it got smashed when the fruit stand got hit by a wreckless driver ..
> *


what ever *****


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> There is our frame work


[/quote]
*HOW MUCH FOR A FULL FRAME WRAP ON A 2DR. CADILLAC ??*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH TO REINFORCE A REAREND NOTHN FANCEY AND WELD UP SOME POWERBALLS THAN TAKE IT APART FOR CHROME?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

pm a price on three kool-aid motors shipped to 78617 plz.....


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Dec 16 2010, 11:47 AM~19343494
> *:wave:
> *


sup sir :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 15 2010, 01:47 AM~19330994
> *pm a price on three kool-aid motors shipped to 78617 plz.....
> *


U guys carry em? :dunno:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 17 2010, 03:14 AM~19350242
> *U guys carry em? :dunno:
> *


let me check when i get to the shop...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 17 2010, 03:14 AM~19350242
> *U guys carry em? :dunno:
> *


i dont know if we carry kool aid motors but we have prestolite chrome motors and prestolite plus


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Dec 17 2010, 06:39 AM~19350568
> *let me check when i get to the shop...
> *


Appreciate that homie


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 08:45 AM~19351150
> *i dont know if we carry kool aid motors but we have prestolite chrome motors and prestolite plus
> *


What would u prefer for ten batteries to da nose? ???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 17 2010, 01:58 PM~19353555
> *What would u prefer for ten batteries to da nose? ???
> *


PRESTOLITE PLUS SIR MOST DEF BUT I ONLY RUN 9 TO THE NOSE HAVENT TRY 10 BUT I GUESS IT WONT HURT TO TRY IT :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 10:17 PM~19357751
> *PRESTOLITE PLUS SIR MOST DEF BUT I ONLY RUN 9 TO THE NOSE HAVENT TRY 10 BUT I GUESS IT WONT HURT TO TRY IT :biggrin:
> *


Pm a price on 3 prestolite plus motors then :biggrin: ....shipped to del Valle TX 78617


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 17 2010, 11:26 PM~19358298
> *Pm a price on 3 prestolite plus motors then :biggrin: ....shipped to del Valle TX 78617
> *


Have any in stock?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 26 2010, 08:44 PM~19427108
> *Have any in stock?
> *


SORRY HOMIE WILL HAVE A PRICE FOR YOU TOMORROW WHEN THE SHOP OPENS...


----------



## SLIMTHUGTX (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you let me know when i can get my baterry charger and extensions....
94 FLEETWOOD FROM TEXARKANA...GET CEASER TO HOLLA AT ME


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Wats the phone number to IC? Business hours?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 29 2010, 01:28 AM~19447191
> *Wats the phone number to IC? Business hours?
> *


the number is 972 513 3752 but cesar went hunting and wont be back till the 2nd or 3rd, the hours are monday to saturday from 1pm till 10pm thanks


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Where is the shop located?? Been a while since I been there*_


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 4 2011, 08:35 AM~19498992
> *Where is the shop located?? Been a while since I been there
> *


819 e. 3rd st irving tx


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jan 4 2011, 11:10 AM~19499983
> *819 e. 3rd st irving tx
> *


just went yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> > ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Need a price quote on three prestolite plus motors shipped to 78617(Austin TX area )


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2011, 11:31 PM~19930069
> *Need a price quote on three prestolite plus motors shipped to 78617(Austin TX area )
> *


175ea. shipped


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

what time do irving customs open/close, i wanna come by and get some work done this week


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 08:45 AM~19351150
> *i dont know if we carry kool aid motors but we have prestolite chrome motors and prestolite plus
> *


how much for the chrome ones homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Feb 22 2011, 09:34 PM~19937734
> *how much for the chrome ones homie
> *


i believe they are like 125 or something like that :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Feb 22 2011, 03:08 PM~19934204
> *what time do irving customs open/close, i wanna come by and get some work done this week
> *


12Am-12pm


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 21 2011, 11:44 PM~19930183
> *175ea. shipped
> *


Cool.... so I just call n order?


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 23 2011, 01:03 PM~19941805
> *Cool.... so I just call n order?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 23 2011, 12:42 AM~19938733
> *12Am-12pm
> *


 :wow:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Feb 23 2011, 07:56 PM~19945064
> *:wow:
> *


Yes sir.....


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey how much do yall sell some tires for 155/80 r 13 ??


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

yall got any number 11 marz gearheads in stock???


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HEY HOMIE JOHN, I WOULD LIKE TO THANKS YOU FOR THE HOOK-UP. I HAVE A NICE TIME HANGING OUT WITH SOME OF DALLAS'S COOLEST IRVING CUSTOMS!


----------



## boricua31 (Mar 23, 2011)

How much for some 14x6 std set. With and with out tires 175/70/14


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

LOOKIN FOR A WISHBONE FOR MY 64, YALL GOT ONE? PM ME A PRICE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

need a prewired 4 switch panal how much


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

how much for some 14" cylinders to 73129


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

trying to get a hold of Irving Customz....anyone know if they are still open???


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

Goodtimes!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

sandusky_customs said:


> Goodtimes!


GET OUTTA HERE WANKER!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

saz.....:roflmao:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

:boink:


----------

